# Judo Tournament rules



## kenpo12 (Nov 21, 2003)

I recently started studying judo and was wondering if there is a book or website that has rules for judo tournaments?


----------



## arnisador (Nov 21, 2003)

A good place to start is www.judoinfo.com.


----------

